# Beans from Coffee Bean Shop



## shaunclarke (Nov 30, 2011)

I have just orderd a bag of their Espresso Blend and a bag of Colombian Bucaramanga. Anybody used these beans before?


----------



## mike 100 (Jul 15, 2010)

Not tried the espresso blend but the Columbian Bucaramanga is very nice, try their Yirgacheffe it's brilliant also when they have it get a bag of Tiger Stripes Indian blend, or the Harrar lovely rich flavours, as you can see I'm a bit of a fan of this roaster!


----------



## Edwin (Feb 20, 2011)

Yes - really like their espresso blend, also the Guatemalan. Not quite as keen on Costa Rican as an espresso.

Next day delivery, excellent service.

Let us know how you get on with the Colombian - I'm keen to branch out a bit


----------



## shaunclarke (Nov 30, 2011)

Thanks for the reccomendation Mike. I will give the Yirgacheffe a go on my next order. Im always happy to recieve suggestions.

I will let you know on the Columbian Edwin. I ordered yesterday & they have shipped but unlikely to recieve before Chrimbo now so something to look forward to getting between Christmas & New Year.


----------



## chimpsinties (Jun 13, 2011)

I get their fortnightly promotion about once a month. I find I get through about a bag a week between espresso and my AeroPress at work. It comes in at about £18 for 4 bags with P&P so it's a bargain. The 4th bag is usually getting to the end of it's life towards the 4th week but saying that it was great this time and I'm really enjoying it (that was their Roasters blend No.1)

I wasn't too keen on their Monsoon Malibar, it was very gassy even though it was the 3rd bag I opened.

I love coffeebeanshop and have been a customer of theirs for years now. Saying that I might give the 12 week Hasbean subscription a go next as it works out about the same price.


----------



## shaunclarke (Nov 30, 2011)

Mrs C has just called..the beans have arrived! What amazing service from Coffee Bean Shop. I only placed my order at 3.40 pm yesterday!!! Looking forward to trying them.

I have been reading a lot on here about de-gassing. Do I need to let these beans settle for a few days if they have just been roasted??


----------



## chimpsinties (Jun 13, 2011)

I just tend to crack into them. If you give them 3 days to degas then towards the end of the bag they'll be 3 days less fresh if you know what I mean. If you try them and they're ok from the start then no harm done. Like I said, I've had a really gassy bag which was 3 weeks old just recently.

I was speaking to the owner in a new coffee shop in Sheffield called Tamper Coffee and he said he leaves his beans to degas for a full week. I might be getting some from him because my current coffeebeanshop order is just about to run out right before xmas


----------



## shaunclarke (Nov 30, 2011)

Can you explain a bit more about degassing or point me to a thread about the subject?


----------



## chimpsinties (Jun 13, 2011)

Try these links

Quick answer

http://coffeefaq.com/site/node/44

(much) More in depth

http://www.baristamagazine.com/Issues/VolumeI/AprilMay05/definingfreshnes.html


----------

